# Afghan Nat'l Army flagbearer/color guard at NATO ceremony requests asylum in UK



## CougarKing (6 Sep 2014)

Is the CF/British Commonwealth militaries' term for color guard (a US term) a "color party"? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Wouldn't such a move by this officer- especially as high as this Lt. Col. Barak- be demoralizing for the other ANA members present?



> *Afghan Flag Bearer at NATO Summit Seeks Asylum in U.K.*
> 
> LONDON - A senior Afghan military officer who was slated to carry the flag for his country at this week’s NATO summit in Wales, applied for asylum in the United Kingdom upon his arrival, sources said. *Lt. Col. Enayatullah Barak*, who traveled with Afghanistan’s delegation to the summit, split from the group he was traveling with after arriving at London’s Heathrow airport and turned to police for asylum, two sources at Afghanistan’s ministry of defense told NBC News. The news marred plans to cast the summit as a celebration marking the end of NATO's combat role in Afghanistan and the Afghan military's readiness to stand on its own.
> 
> ...


----------

